# Magliamo Wool Jersey Problem



## haddawad (Jul 10, 2002)

I was originally excited to see a new supplier from vintage wool jerseys. Their product looked good, so I bought one of their Molteni jerseys.
I have worn it three times already and find that it feels like there are 100 pins sticking into my body each time I put it on. This is due to the stiff, nylon thread they used on the inside of the chain stitch embroidery. I tried trimming the prickly little threads, but that only made the matter worse. The jersey is painful to wear.

I contacted Magliamo and they told me to "wear a t-shirt under it", which I tried without relief. They refused to repair or replace the jersey.
Before you spend big money on a jersey from them please be aware of their quality issues and a very unfriendly and uncooperative customer service policy.
FYI


----------

